# Wheels needed for trailer design



## Infinitus (9 Sep 2009)

I am about to design a cargo trailer (to be towed by bike), and need to identify a good source of wheels.

If anyone knows of a good suitable wheel stockist, please post a link. I am considering tubeless wheels of twenty inches (diameter) and over, which mount on one side only, such as the lefty and cars (what is this sort of wheel called?).

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Arch (14 Sep 2009)

Infinitus said:


> I am about to design a cargo trailer (to be towed by bike), and need to identify a good source of wheels.
> 
> If anyone knows of a good suitable wheel stockist, please post a link. I am considering tubeless wheels of twenty inches (diameter) and over, which mount on one side only, such as the lefty and cars (*what is this sort of wheel called*?).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.




Cantilevered.

Can't help you with stockists. I have read in a book that you might get away with a robust BMX axle supported on one side only, but I guess it depends what sort of load you're going to carry...


----------



## bonk man (14 Sep 2009)

My trailer has 700c wheels held in place with some old forks..... rolls well and the trailer will carry a big [ish] petrol mower and a can of petrol


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Sep 2009)

TWo companies that I know of make whels of the type you require:

Carry Freedom

Radical design

Alternatively all the recumbent trikes use wheels of this type, but of a designquality and strength (reflected in the price) not required for a trailer.

These wheels are basically wheelchair technology with removable wheels to allow the removal. If you want to design and build your own you can source parts easily can be cheaper than bike parts but they tend to be more expensive than bike parts and often non (bike) standard sizes which can limit tyre choice.

Rim and tyre choice is important as if you are touring and there is damage or a tyre splits / is slashed by a bottle then getting a replacement from a local bike shop is vital.


It will depend on your budget and skills. Due to Elf and Safety many charities like the Red Cross are no longer allowed to hire / provide wheelchairs with large wheels that can be driven by the patient. There may be a local source looking to get rid of one (for a donation?)

Then all you need is an old kids bike and a quick wheel rebuild.


----------

